# Britax Marathon for 42.99



## 2happymamas (May 11, 2005)

If you go to Target's website, Britax Marathon's (granite) are $42.99 with free shipping! This seat is normally priced up to $280!


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I just see the cow for $60 which is still half off, but its a cow...

I'm more of a Ricaro person myself. If only Momo made a kids seat.


----------



## herins (May 2, 2008)

Wow! Why can't we have Target in Canada??? That is an awesome deal!


----------



## 2happymamas (May 11, 2005)

Here's the link!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

think it would be worth buying this for a baby who wont even be born until april? (and obviously wont be able to use it right away). im thinking not but it is SO tempting!!


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

uh, YEAH!! I'm telling grandma to get one for our may baby! This seat is one of _the_ best on the market! It is totally worth it.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inky leeuhhh* 
think it would be worth buying this for a baby who wont even be born until april? (and obviously wont be able to use it right away). im thinking not but it is SO tempting!!

Absolutely!


----------



## nigellas (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

think it would be worth buying this for a baby who wont even be born until april? (and obviously wont be able to use it right away). im thinking not but it is SO tempting!!
Uh, I just bought one for my MAY baby. LOL

I work at a baby store where I get a pretty darn good discount, but the price I would pay there with discount doesn't even come close to this price.


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

ok you all talked me into it. LOL.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

there is going to be a huge rush of MDC mamas on this seat! Hopefully they don't take it down!

Has anyone posted this in family safety? I normally don't go there but they would be pumped to get this seat for cheap!


----------



## layla983 (Oct 8, 2007)

OK, I want to buy one of these so bad. I'm a nerd & I've ALWAYS wanted one of these seats in cow print...I'm seriously considering getting this, even though DS has his seat already & the next baby isn't going to be here until May...until it's $60.

What's the catch here? Not catch really, but anyone know why these are so darn cheap? I've NEVER seen this brand for any less than like $150.


----------



## feminist~mama (Mar 6, 2002)

Heh. I bought one and we're not even ttc (yet). Lol. And really, I'm thinking about buying both, just in case one gets canceled....

ETA: Um, yeah, I bought them both. I swear I'm going to return one. Unless I've got a BFP by the time they arrive. Then I'll keep the one I like better and DP can use the other one. Heh.


----------



## herbanmama (Jun 10, 2005)

Just bought one, WOW, thanks!!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

un-freakin-believable.

I bought more than one...









-Angela


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow, that's fantastic! If you use ebates.com, you can save 4% on top of that!


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

I bought the cow print and I'm due in July. Very good deal! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paintedbison (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! I just bought one for my May baby too! Can't beat that price!


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

Anyone hear a rumor of a recall or anything like that? Why would this be so cheap?!?!?!


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you! I just bought one for the new baby due in March!







:


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

Okay, I'm TTC. Would it be completely ridiculous for me to buy one?







I have a feeling I'll never see this price again.

Anyone know how long the seats last? In other words, when would the thing expire?


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Holy cow. My dad recently asked me to keep an eye out for inexpensive carseats for the kids when they're at my parents', so they can take them places. I just sent him the link. Not what he had in mind, but who can beat that deal??


----------



## dani76 (Mar 24, 2004)

I think my DH would think I was insane to buy a carseat while TTC. But this is the best price! I'm curious how many years they are good too.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm pretty sure they're good for 6 years.

I'll bet they're discontinuing that particular print. I got a Roundabout on sale for $99 that way years ago (so glad I didn't pay $200+ for that thing! My kids outgrow it too quickly!).

This is a GREAT deal! If you need a carseat, jump on it!







You won't find a seat that lasts that long (ie, gets the kid to 4+ years old) for this cheap.


----------



## tripleblessed (Mar 21, 2007)

Hate to be a downer, but I too wonder if this is too good to be true?? Or if it's a mistake on Target's part and I'll be getting an email saying the order didn't go through or there aren't anymore available?? Maybe I should just call Target's 800 # and ask??


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

im wondering if its too good to be true also. at that price though, there's no harm in trying.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boscopup* 
I'm pretty sure they're good for 6 years.

I'll bet they're discontinuing that particular print. I got a Roundabout on sale for $99 that way years ago (so glad I didn't pay $200+ for that thing! My kids outgrow it too quickly!).

This is a GREAT deal! If you need a carseat, jump on it!







You won't find a seat that lasts that long (ie, gets the kid to 4+ years old) for this cheap.

That is what I'm guessing. I'm thinking they aren't going to be hot off the machine as far as DOM is concerned, but for 40 or 60 bucks who cares!


----------



## MommyToElla (Jun 2, 2005)

i just placed an order for 5







and it seemed to go through. this is a crazy deal!


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

It looks as if the date of mfr is going to be 2007 on them, I'm assuming, since the RFing limit is 33 pounds, not 35 (which is the newer model limit). Still, given the 6 year expiration date, that's good until 2013. I can't imagine it being older than that, given how quickly they sell and how short the shelf life is on Britax models in general, especially the very popular Marathon.

I figure if we get one or two years out of it, it's well worth the savings.

Thank you sooooo much for posting this! We ordered one for our new baby on the way, and I'm thrilled and have passed along the info to all my friends.


----------



## PeaG (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow! Thank you so much for posting this! I just ordered one for my baby due in JUNE! I seriously contemplated a second one, but just couldn't justify it at the time (we don't have any local family who could use them in their car and we only have one car). When I ordered it said it would take 2 to 6 weeks, which is fine by me. I've got PLENTY of time...


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nighten* 
I figure if we get one or two years out of it, it's well worth the savings.

Yep! I ordered one for my June baby. I didn't actually *need* another carseat, but it'd be nice to use a Marathon instead of a Roundabout so I don't have to change seats out so soon. My $99 Roundabout is a good basic 40 lb seat, but my kids outgrow it in height way too soon. I'm sure we could get 4 years out of the Marathon, and that would basically get us to the expiration date. Not bad for $44.71 including tax.







Plus I can probably rearface longer than 16 months in it! Woohoo!

And thanks to the PP that mentioned the shipping time... While it's 2-3 day shipping, they say it won't ship until Dec. 15!







Good thing I don't need it right away.


----------



## Aly22681 (May 3, 2007)

HAHAHA, I'm glad I'm not the ONLY person considering buying 2. I have no real reason to get more then one, but for such an amazing price, I can't help but entertain the thought!!


----------



## PeaG (Sep 25, 2008)

Scratch that, I ordered two! If this deal is for real, it's almost too good to be true!







:


----------



## Picturesque (May 31, 2007)

Just bought 2. Just a thought...DS is currently in an alpha omega elite II which will RF to 35 lbs. DS is 33 lbs. I feel like I should leave him in the seat that will RF him longer, but am hesitating just because I know the marathon is a superior seat. Any suggestions?


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Wow, amazing!! Thanks so much...I just bought two







:


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CashewMommy* 
Just bought 2. Just a thought...DS is currently in an alpha omega elite II which will RF to 35 lbs. DS is 33 lbs. I feel like I should leave him in the seat that will RF him longer, but am hesitating just because I know the marathon is a superior seat. Any suggestions?

For me it would depend on how old he is. Over 3 I'd personally probably move him to the marathon ff. Under 3 I'd keep him rf awhile longer.

-Angela


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

We just bought one and we don't even need one...


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

:







:







:







:







:
Why don't they have a carseat smiley??







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## Picturesque (May 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
For me it would depend on how old he is. Over 3 I'd personally probably move him to the marathon ff. Under 3 I'd keep him rf awhile longer.

-Angela

Thanks, he's only 22 mos, so I'll keep him RF until 35lbs.


----------



## PeaG (Sep 25, 2008)

Soooo...now that I've purchased two of these things...

Will my newborn be able to sit in it right from day one? Is there some necessary insert? LOL. I probably should have researched this first, but I was just too caught up in the sale frenzy of it all!


----------



## Curlyfry7 (Jun 20, 2007)

I just bought 2 for the baby I am having in 6 weeks....we are just too bad at switching them between cars, so one for my car and one for DH's car. baby will probably still go in the bucket at first, but in a year when we need this seat, it will be good to already have it!


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeaG* 
Soooo...now that I've purchased two of these things...

Will my newborn be able to sit in it right from day one? Is there some necessary insert? LOL. I probably should have researched this first, but I was just too caught up in the sale frenzy of it all!

















sale frenzy!


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

Speaking of sale frenzy...
Does anyone have any clue why they are SO CHEAP? Anyone? A theory even?


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

i bought one.......

ill probably buy another


----------



## Schrody (Mar 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blucactus* 
Speaking of sale frenzy...
Does anyone have any clue why they are SO CHEAP? Anyone? A theory even?

I bought two, but I'll be shocked if they actually honor that price. I assume it was a typo and it's supposed to be $242.99 for the one and $259.99 for the other. I fully expect an apologetic email to turn up in the next day or two explaining either that it was a mistake or that the seats are "unavailable" at this time.


----------



## Mama_Michelle (Mar 15, 2006)

: I just bought one! Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## Picturesque (May 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blucactus* 
Speaking of sale frenzy...
Does anyone have any clue why they are SO CHEAP? Anyone? A theory even?

I'm betting that these are the older (pre-Feb 2008) seats with a RF weight limit of 33lbs instead of the newer limit of 35lbs. I'm hoping that they're just clearing out old stock since most people currently paying full price would choose the seat with the higher weight limit.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CashewMommy* 
I'm betting that these are the older (pre-Feb 2008) seats with a RF weight limit of 33lbs instead of the newer limit of 35lbs. I'm hoping that they're just clearing out old stock since most people currently paying full price would choose the seat with the higher weight limit.

Even then though they could easily knock $50 off the usual price and still sell out. Britax don't go on sale very often. I'm thinking typo although it's taking an awful long time for them to fix it...


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

it says they're sold out now


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Even if it were a typo, they are still bound to honor it otherwise it's false advertising. Not sure of the legalities there but they're going to have some severely unhappy people on their hands if they try to renege on the price.

---

*PeaG*, they are safe for a newborn but may not be as safe as an infant bucket, depending on the size of your baby. Our daughter was 6 lbs, 6 oz at birth and our Decathlon swallowed her even with the infant supports, and it's essentially the same as a Marathon, but has all the additional infant cushion supports.

I know there are infant support cushions you can purchase separately, but am not sure if they are purchased through Britax specifically for the Marathon, or if it's a more generic thing from BRU, etc.


----------



## paintedbison (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nighten* 
Even if it were a typo, they are still bound to honor it otherwise it's false advertising. Not sure of the legalities there but they're going to have some severely unhappy people on their hands if they try to renege on the price.

---

*PeaG*, they are safe for a newborn but may not be as safe as an infant bucket, depending on the size of your baby. Our daughter was 6 lbs, 6 oz at birth and our Decathlon swallowed her even with the infant supports, and it's essentially the same as a Marathon, but has all the additional infant cushion supports.

I know there are infant support cushions you can purchase separately, but am not sure if they are purchased through Britax specifically for the Marathon, or if it's a more generic thing from BRU, etc.

It actually says on their website they don't have to honor things if they are mispriced.









Also, I thought generic infant car seat supports were a no no?


----------



## kssinca (Dec 17, 2006)

shoot....I missed out on this one. The site says it's sold out.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunflwrmoonbeam* 
Anyone hear a *rumor of a recall* or anything like that? Why would this be so cheap?!?!?!

I do believe hell would freeze over if they recalled a Britax


----------



## boringscreenname (Sep 26, 2007)

I missed out too, they're sold out now.


----------



## DeannaK (Jul 11, 2005)

I bought two. And the seat is up to 33 pounds Rear facing, but up to *65 pounds* when switched to forward facing. I have the Britax Decathlon for my son. I think we will still be buying bucket infant carriers for the babies while they are tiny.

We had a rental car and a rental car seat when my son was six months old and he looked so uncomfortable in the big upright car seats.


----------



## kssinca (Dec 17, 2006)

wow... I was just looking through craigslist and looks like some people are already selling them for $200, taking pre-orders now, since arrival date is the next 2-6 weeks, colors available are granite and cowmooflage.

I was hoping it'd be a bit cheaper than that!!


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

You can stay updated on this "deal" on Slickdeals.net

Good luck everyone but don't be surprised if they are canceled in the coming days.


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
I do believe hell would freeze over if they recalled a Britax









It's happened. The reason my son had a Roundabout was that the Marathons were all pulled at the time due to a recall [fall 2004].

Still, I'm hopeful about this deal. I guess we'll see in a few weeks, eh?

Thanks for all those who originally shared this deal with all of us!!!







:


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

My card was charged this morning, so I hope this means that they will honor the price.







:


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

I got an email saying mine has shipped.... I think it's too late for them to take it back now


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyboys* 
My card was charged this morning, so I hope this means that they will honor the price.







:

I should check and see if my sister's card has been charged.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stephenie* 
I got an email saying mine has shipped.... I think it's too late for them to take it back now









What color did you get?


----------



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

Gog God ladies! thats a great deal. Hope it all works out for you. Please keep an update. I am very curious if it was to get rid of some oldies or really was a price error.


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee* 
What color did you get?

Cowmooflouge


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stephenie* 
Cowmooflouge

Yeah. I got gray and those aren't being sent til Dec 18


----------



## surprisedmama (Sep 27, 2008)

I just called and they said it was an Error the price should have been $279 and all orders would be cancelled.







I thought I was too good to be true.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *surprisedmama* 
I just called and they said it was an Error the price should have been $279 and all orders would be cancelled.







I thought I was too good to be true.

They told me 199.00









Honestly....I do not think they know what is going on.


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't think they do either. All I know is mine will be here between the 23rd and 25th.... now that it is in the mail, I really doubt they can take it back from me.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stephenie* 
I don't think they do either. All I know is mine will be here between the 23rd and 25th.... now that it is in the mail, I really doubt they can take it back from me.

It may not be in the mail yet and they may still be able to cancel it. Even though it may say it's been shipped, it may not have left the warehouse yet. Someone on another board was saying they got the same message but were told by the customer service person that it would never leave the warehouse







:


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
It may not be in the mail yet and they may still be able to cancel it. Even though it may say it's been shipped, it may not have left the warehouse yet. Someone on another board was saying they got the same message but were told by the customer service person that it would never leave the warehouse







:

Oh no!

Major Bummer!

Lex


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
It may not be in the mail yet and they may still be able to cancel it. Even though it may say it's been shipped, it may not have left the warehouse yet. Someone on another board was saying they got the same message but were told by the customer service person that it would never leave the warehouse







:

Man you just burst my bubble.








If they are going to cancel it, they better refund my debit card asap.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm sure they will, I work in an internet company and sometimes these things happen









Bummer tho.


----------



## tripleblessed (Mar 21, 2007)

Knew it was too good to be true







. Oh well...don't think I'll ever get my Britax now...can't justify even $200 for it. Has anyone else called Target??


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

No, but I used my confirmation email to access my order with them and as of a couple hours ago, my order for the granite seat was officially cancelled. Boo.


----------



## nerin (Mar 14, 2007)

i just checked and mine has been canceled too. GRRR!







:


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

Adding: DH just looked at our cc record and they never took it off our cc. We ordered the granite seat at about 830 EST last night, it was 'on' until late afternoon today, at which point I realized they'd taken it off and no change either way to the CC.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

*JUST* got an email canceling mine









alas.

-Angela


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's what Target just emailed me...I'm so depressed









Greetings from Target.com.

Due to an unexpected error, the following item(s) you have ordered
were incorrectly priced at the time of your order.

Britax Marathon Convertible Car Seat - Granite

We're sorry, but we are unable to offer this item for the incorrect
price. The correct price is $279.99. We have canceled your order for
this item. If you would like to order this item at the correct price,
please visit Target.com to check for availability.

Despite our best efforts, a small number of items on our site are
occasionally mis-priced. We do, however, verify prices as part of our
shipping procedures. If we discover that an item's correct price is
higher than our stated price, we will either contact you for
instructions before shipping or cancel your order and notify you of
the cancellation. This pricing policy is posted in the Help section
on Target.com.

Again, we're sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused
you. Thank you for being our valued guest.

Sincerely,

Guest Service Department
Target.com


----------



## library lady (Sep 3, 2007)

: Yep, we got our cancellation notice too.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Got the cancellation email tonight. I'm very depressed about it.


----------



## DeannaK (Jul 11, 2005)

Got mine too. I guess the old saying is true, "if it's too good to be true, it probably is".


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

Got my cancellation too. Oh well


----------



## suwannee (Sep 23, 2004)

Along with their over the top return policy, this is another reason I avoid Target.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suwannee* 
Along with their over the top return policy, this is another reason I avoid Target.

I understand them canceling the orders. It was a *mistake*, and would have been a VERY costly one for them if they'd honored it. They probably had a LOT of orders... possibly thousands! And losing probably over $100 per seat on that many orders really adds up!

So while it would have been a cool deal, I'm not upset with them for canceling my order. It sounds like they shipped the ones that were in stock (probably the 2007 models), but just aren't shipping the orders that would have had to come from 2008 stock. That makes sense to me. I don't blame them at all for that.


----------



## pantufla (Jun 7, 2007)

I got a shipping notice, and no cancellation notice as of yet.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

You got a notice that it had shipped out?

That's the thing that confuses me. Why would Target honor some but not all the purchases?

I'm not begrudging anyone who gets a seat from this, nor do I fault Target for having to cancel all the purchases (though it does suck), since it was a mistake, but I admit it's confusing that they would honor some of the purchases, while telling other customers no.


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pantufla* 
I got a shipping notice, and no cancellation notice as of yet.









Same here... but I can't track the shipment.


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

Offially got our cancellation email today.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nighten* 
That's the thing that confuses me. Why would Target honor some but not all the purchases?

They're honoring the ones that were in stock and said they would ship immediately. Those of us who ordered the backordered ones were scheduled to ship mid-December. Ours got canceled.

Makes sense to me.


----------

